# This weeks soaps!



## needtosoap (Jul 23, 2009)

So I'm not known for pretty soaps. They are mainly utilitarian, rustic...well... flat out boring and sometimes ugly. But they are really nice soap!

All are 100% GM soaps and the first three are the same recipe.

Frankincense and Myrrh EO - Bottom is uncolored, just natural GM color and the discolor from the EO. Top is colored with brown oxide. I love the smell of this soap!







Honey Almond EO - Natural color, I mixed the milk and lye a little bit hotter than normal (didn't mix in ice water) to get the slight orange color. I added some ground oatmeal for scrubbies.







Rainforest EO - Colored with Green Oxide. The scent is very clean but manly. My son calls it his "man soap" he's 5 LOL!







Pine Tar - partial gel, cracked top GRRRR! Everything was fine when mixing and pouring, got it in the mold before it seized. Put it in a chilled mold set it on the table under a fan and elevated the thing and it still tried to volcano on me. Ran it to the freezer and ended up with a partial gel and cracked top. Ugh!






Salt Bar - 100% Coconut with 80% salt. I am shocked at how white it came out - I'd like to say it was because of my soaping prowess but I really think it was because of the salt. I did color it lightly with green oxide but that has kinda morphed into a very light yellow.


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 23, 2009)

Love the Rainforest soap! Green is a new favorite color of mine. Really enjoy soap pics taken outdoors gives them a fresh look. Am a newbie but love seeing everyones soaps.


----------



## soapmakesmehappy (Jul 23, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

they look awesome! I love that green!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't think your soaps are one bit ugly.  I absolutely love the rustic look and your soaps look very warm and comforting.  Good job.


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 23, 2009)

i love your outdoor shots and your soaps look GREAT! rustic and charming! i'd love to use these....


----------



## Dixie (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking soap!!


----------



## Vonna (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful soaps!!!!  I think they look great!  I made a salt bar last week and it was a catastrophe! Can someone explain the 80% salt amount?  Does that mean 80% of all your oils?  Like if I'm making a 16oz batch would I add 80% of 16 oz of salt?   Does that make sense?   :?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you could well be known for pretty soap. They are very pretty!


----------



## needtosoap (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the nice replies   

Vonna - yes, that's what I did - 80% of the oils but I found out that the salt (I used fine ground sea salt) doesn't take up the same volume as the oils, In my very limited experience it takes up about 40% of the oil volume so I need to tweak my oil to salt amount in order to fill my mold...does any of that make sense?


----------



## LJA (Jul 23, 2009)

Not pretty??!!!  Psssh!  I think they're REALLY pretty!  The green on the rainforest one is perfect.  Nice job!  Love your photos too!


----------



## Vonna (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, I think it does   I made a 16oz batch last week and I used table salt.  I added 12.8oz of salt and it didn't work.  Is that right or wrong?  It was soooo dry it just crumbled as soon as it came out of the mould.  I think I used 95% CO and 5% castor oil then added my salt.  It looked really good when I got it into the mould but when I unmoulded to cut..it just fell apart.  Well I know one thing....Yours looks great!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Your soap is beautiful , srsly .


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 24, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree, they're all pretty in their own way. How much frankincense and myrrh did you use in the first one?


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 24, 2009)

I think they are lovely, I keep trying swirls but when you get soap like yours, you don't need to, very nice!


----------



## needtosoap (Jul 24, 2009)

You all are soooo nice   

Vonna - so sorry your salt bars didn't turn out, how disappointing that must have been 

Soap for breakfast - I used .5 ppo of the F&M EO but it was a really strong blend. I still have the glass I used to hold the EO sitting over my kitchen sink and it still smells wonderful after 4 days. I got it from WSP and they're running a free shipping promotion right now


----------



## sudsnbubbles (Jul 24, 2009)

I think they're beautiful!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice, who says they arent pretty? I love them.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 29, 2009)

frank/myrhh did you you use all eo or some fo? and how much did you use per lb? it is spendy,  i have both of those eos, maybe i will do!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

although I do a lot of "fancy" soaps, I love the rustic ones too. Yours are absolutely marvellous!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 4, 2009)

You are right, your soaps are not pretty -- they are gorgeous!  Even the one that cracked!


----------



## MsBien (Aug 5, 2009)

Those soaps are gorgeous.  I love their simple beauty.

Stacie


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 5, 2009)

Ditto everyone's sentiments about your soap.  I think they are really beautiful and just the image that comes to mind when you think "natural, handmade....".  I love them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

needtosoap said:
			
		

> You all are soooo nice
> 
> Vonna - so sorry your salt bars didn't turn out, how disappointing that must have been
> 
> Soap for breakfast - I used .5 ppo of the F&M EO but it was a really strong blend. I still have the glass I used to hold the EO sitting over my kitchen sink and it still smells wonderful after 4 days. I got it from WSP and they're running a free shipping promotion right now



oo  please can you link me to WSP? am I too late?


----------



## Bnky (Aug 19, 2009)

I think all of these look beautiful, rich and creamy!  The pictures are awesome, they look like they are right out of a magazine...great photography.  I wish I could smell them, I've never smelled frankinscense & myrrh and would love to know what it smells like.  Bnky


----------



## raine (Aug 19, 2009)

I love looking at peoples soaps, yours are very pretty.  They are rustic but so nice.  I just made my first batch the other day and hope one day to be as good as your are.


----------



## needtosoap (Aug 20, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> needtosoap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are still doing the free shipping on FO, EO, Flavor oils and silicone molds  Here you go:

www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Deb (Aug 23, 2009)

these soaps are gorgeous. If I didn't make my own i'd be happy buying any of htem. Heck, 'd still be happy!


----------

